# charter recommendation/Orange Beach/Pensacola



## fishermanswife (Jul 4, 2012)

We are coming to the area in a few weeks and my husband is wanting to do some saltwater fishing. Looking for recommendations for reasonable priced charters. My 14 y/o son will also be joining him for this adventure.


----------



## Bow Down (Jun 8, 2011)

orange beach:
1 necessity
2 sea hunter
3 island girl

pensacola:
1 entertainer
2 hog wild
3 bandit
4 lively one II


----------



## EODangler (Apr 7, 2011)

Hot Spots in Pensacola


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

fishermanswife said:


> We are coming to the area in a few weeks and my husband is wanting to do some saltwater fishing. Looking for recommendations for reasonable priced charters. My 14 y/o son will also be joining him for this adventure.


What are they wanting to fish for? Any ideas?


----------



## fishermanswife (Jul 4, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions I will check them out. I have no idea if there is a particular type of fish he is wanting to catch. He did mention shark and my son would love to pull in anything big.


----------



## Bow Down (Jun 8, 2011)

if they want to catch sharks then "realtor" the guy that post above you is your guy!


----------



## on the rocks (Oct 1, 2007)

+ 1 for Realtor. Jim will find you some sharks! :thumbup:


----------



## RH2364 (Jul 19, 2012)

Paradise Charters is very reasonable and we had a great time. Sending you pm.


----------

